# whois timeout error on several gentoo production servers

## newtonian

Hi-

I've upgrade 3 of 5 production gentoo servers.  The upgraded machines are running:

 * gentoo hardened with the 3.4.5 gcc 

 * ran emerge -e system and emerge -e world

 * set all of the default config files with etc-update -3

I've worked out most of the kinks but still haven't figured this whois issue out.

on the updated machines running 4.7.24, I get this:

```
whois --verbose 65.41.250.144

Using server whois.arin.net.

Query string: "65.41.250.144"

Timeout.

```

on the machines not updated machines running 4.7.19, I get this: 

```
possum david # whois --verbose 65.41.250.144

Using server whois.arin.net.

Query string: "65.41.250.144"

OrgName:    Embarq Corporation

OrgID:      EMBAR

Address:    500 N New York Ave

City:       Winter Park

StateProv:  FL

PostalCode: 32789

Country:    US

NetRange:   65.40.0.0 - 65.41.255.255

CIDR:       65.40.0.0/15

NetName:    EMBARQ-GLOBAL

NetHandle:  NET-65-40-0-0-1

Parent:     NET-65-0-0-0-0

NetType:    Direct Allocation

NameServer: NS9.EMBARQSERVICES.NET

NameServer: NS10.EMBARQSERVICES.NET

Comment:    ADDRESSES WITHIN THIS BLOCK ARE NON-PORTABLE

RegDate:    2002-04-08

Updated:    2007-02-22

OrgTechHandle: ESC36-ARIN

OrgTechName:   Embarq Services - CDS

OrgTechPhone:  +1-407-741-0500

OrgTechEmail:  ipsupport@embarqservices.net

# ARIN WHOIS database, last updated 2008-01-01 19:10

# Enter ? for additional hints on searching ARIN's WHOIS database.

```

Stopping iptables gives no joy:

```
/etc/init.d/iptables stop

 * Saving iptables state ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping firewall ...                                                                                [ ok ]

whois --verbose 65.41.250.144

Using server whois.arin.net.

Query string: "65.41.250.144"

Timeout.
```

my /etc/whois.conf is blank for both new and old setups.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## powderedtoastdude

Bump.  This just started happening for me recently.  No clue why, can't imagine a change that could have affected it.

----------

## newtonian

Hi- 

For whatever reason it is now working for me.  Here is my version info:

```

*  net-misc/whois

      Latest version available: 4.7.26

      Latest version installed: 4.7.24

      Size of files: 66 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linux.it/~md/software/

      Description:   improved Whois Client

      License:       GPL-2

```

My /etc/whois.conf is still blank.

----------

